# Snkbyt to invade Urbana MD (remix)



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I am planning on being in trishields (Dave) AO from Aug 22 to the 26th.....I'll be visiting 1 of my daughters and my son w/2 of my grandsons (been 1.5 yrs)..........but I will have time on that Saturday/Saturday night (maybe Friday night) to HERF if anyone has the time. I hear there is a new B&M in Urbana that sounds like a nice place to hang. Hope to meet some new (an some ole) CS members on this trip.


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

sounds good to me. i'm available for any day in that spread other than friday or saturday nite.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'll try to make it....


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

earnold25 said:


> sounds good to me. i'm available for any day in that spread other than friday or saturday nite.


maybe during a afternoon........a so-called pre-HERF if you will :ss


----------



## earnold25 (Oct 5, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> maybe during a afternoon........a so-called pre-HERF if you will :ss


well friday afternoon i work  Saturday could work though. I don't have anything going on until the UFC fight at 10. Well, let's say 8 for the pre-fight festivities :chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> I'll try to make it....


yeah and I'll see if I can remember where I put the recipe for BBQ sauce.........:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

20 days to go.................I need a vacation :chk


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

The B&M in Urbana is great, I go up there all the time (It is a bit small). I would like to join the herfing but will be in OBX that weekend. Have a great time.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> 20 days to go.................I need a vacation :chk


*19 days now Alex :tu*


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> *19 days now Alex :tu*


thanks Andy.........I needed that :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

16ish to go :tu till VACATION


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

shameless bump.....to see if anyone has new interest in a gathering in Urbana on Friday the 24th


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I most likely could make it up on Friday :chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> I most likely could make it up on Friday :chk


now we're HERFing


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Fridays are out for me - Saturdays better.


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

RGD said:


> Fridays are out for me - Saturdays better.
> 
> Ron


Saturday I'll be at trishields


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

That's the same weekend as my mom's b-day. Not sure if I will be in town, Friday afternoon or night is a maybe. Zach and Dave speak highly of you, hope to meet you.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> That's the same weekend as my mom's b-day. Not sure if I will be in town, Friday afternoon or night is a maybe. Zach and Dave speak highly of you, hope to meet you.


hows Friday afternoon in Urbana at the new B&M w/n3uka


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Ill be at school on Saturday so Friday is best for me.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> hows Friday afternoon in Urbana at the new B&M w/n3uka


I'll try my best.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

smokin' machinist said:


> I'll try my best.


hope to see you and a few others while I'm in town


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

snkbyt,

Did this fizzle out, or are you still herfing somewhere. Can you post the name/location of the B&M you mentioned?

Thanks,
Tim D.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> snkbyt,
> 
> Did this fizzle out, or are you still herfing somewhere. Can you post the name/location of the B&M you mentioned?
> 
> ...


Looks like we will be at Davidus Cigars in Urbana on Friday. I am not sure of the time yet.

Their website for info and directions is http://www.daviduscigars.com/


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Tim D. said:


> snkbyt,
> 
> Did this fizzle out, or are you still herfing somewhere. Can you post the name/location of the B&M you mentioned?
> 
> ...


Looks like we will be at Davidus Cigars in Urbana on Friday. I am not sure of the time yet.

Davidus Cigars 
8925-C Fingerboard Road (Route 80)
Urbana, Maryland 21704
301-874-1100
http://www.daviduscigars.com/


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Looks like we will be at Davidus Cigars in Urbana on Friday. I am not sure of the time yet.
> 
> Davidus Cigars
> 8925-C Fingerboard Road (Route 80)
> ...


what ever yime works for you guys..........I'm on vacation so I'll be there after lunch.............you have my cell # and I'll have my laptop w/me


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Early works for me too. I will be heading to Mt. Airey to drop something off and then heads towards Davidus.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Early works for me too. I will be heading to Mt. Airey to drop something off and then heads towards Davidus.


call to let me know when


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> call to let me know when


will do


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

anyone else in the area up for a Friday afternoon HERF?


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> anyone else in the area up for a Friday afternoon HERF?


Just to confirm, I'll be there. What time is good?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Tim D. said:


> Just to confirm, I'll be there. What time is good?


Friday's out fer us Alex, we have 3 guys off or else I would just take the day off, at this point without talking to Anita saturday sounds doable.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

floydp said:


> Friday's out fer us Alex, we have 3 guys off or else I would just take the day off, at this point without talking to Anita saturday sounds doable.


sounds good.........it will more than likely be at trishields


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

bump :chk


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

stopped by the B&M on my way home from seeing my grandsons and son


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Can someone let me know where people will be tomorrow. Its about time I get back on the cigar wagon after being smoked out from the shack.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> sounds good.........it will more than likely be at trishields


I think I have that address and we're looking at heading up there.. what time is everyone meeting and can Dave let us know of a hotel close by?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

smokin' machinist said:


> That's the same weekend as my mom's b-day. Not sure if I will be in town, Friday afternoon or night is a maybe. *Zach and Dave speak highly of you*, hope to meet you.


That's because they're INSANE!! The obviously haven't met the same sneaky butt that we met!! :r:r

Can't wait to see you guys again... sneaky did you bring the sauce man????????

Gonna sit with the camera posed on you the whole time. I know I can catch a picture of you smiling and I'm gonna get one to. No way to sit around with this crowd and not laugh your butt off.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> That's because they're INSANE!! The obviously haven't met the same sneaky butt that we met!! :r:r
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys again... sneaky did you bring the sauce man????????
> 
> Gonna sit with the camera posed on you the whole time. I know I can catch a picture of you smiling and I'm gonna get one to. No way to sit around with this crowd and not laugh your butt off.


There's places nearby Anita,and I might be able to work something out too.
As far as a time,I'm off Saturday.Any time is good...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn - getting to herf with the floyds - bugger it I am moving to the US!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 43 minutes

Total Est. Distance: 155.64 miles
Staunton to Monrovia


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Total Est. Time: 2 hours, 43 minutes
> 
> Total Est. Distance: 155.64 miles
> Staunton to Monrovia


already got the directions Dave.. LOL 156.05 miles 2 hours, 44 minutes from my front door to yours.

Come on over Michelle!! You can ride with us.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> *That's because they're INSANE!! *The obviously haven't met the same sneaky butt that we met!! :r:r
> 
> Can't wait to see you guys again... sneaky did you bring the sauce man????????
> 
> Gonna sit with the camera posed on you the whole time. I know I can catch a picture of you smiling and I'm gonna get one to. No way to sit around with this crowd and not laugh your butt off.


True! :r Looks like I'll be out of town on Saturday, hope it's a great herf!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Gonna sit with the camera posed on you the whole time. I know I can catch a picture of you smiling and I'm gonna get one to. No way to sit around with this crowd and not laugh your butt off.


Good luck on that one Anita!!!! I spent a whole Herf at Alex's place with a camera on him and after over 40 shots gave up with not one clear shot of a smile!!!!! Go Get'em Girl!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Good luck on that one Anita!!!! I spent a whole Herf at Alex's place with a camera on him and after over 40 shots gave up with not one clear shot of a smile!!!!! Go Get'em Girl!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


practice for 2/08 will be needed....................:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

for todays event.......I'll be there around 1pm............see ya all then (I'll be the 1 smiling)................:r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> for todays event.......I'll be there around 1pm............see ya all then (I'll be the 1 smiling)................:r


Take a pic......:r:chk


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Good luck on that one Anita!!!! I spent a whole Herf at Alex's place with a camera on him and after over 40 shots gave up with not one clear shot of a smile!!!!! Go Get'em Girl!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


hmmmm...sounds challenging. I'll give it my best shot!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ms. Floydp said:


> hmmmm...sounds challenging. I'll give it my best shot!


C-ya tomorrow..............and I might be able to produce a little sauce..............we'll see about the smile....:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

I'm @ the B&M now..............just hit Chris (crispy) with a jar of sauce


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> I'm @ the B&M now..............just hit Chris (crispy) with a jar of sauce


Any smiling going on !! ................

Have fun Alex !


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Was gonna try to make it down, but wife says were going to dinner. :hn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> Was gonna try to make it down, but wife says were going to dinner. :hn


ya better be @ Daves tomorrow then


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

still HERF'n at B&M
attendees

Tim D (Tim)
n3uka (Dave)
smoking machinist (Ted)
Sarg (John non member)
snkbyt (Alex)
crispy (Chris)


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Aaahh yeah! :tu Try and take some pics people, hope that you guys are having a blast I´m sure.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

akatora said:


> Aaahh yeah! :tu Try and take some pics people, hope that you guys are having a blast I´m sure.


having a great time Sabastian....see ya in 2/08


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

tomorrows HERF at trishields (Dave) needs to have a time to start and end..........hows 12 - 6pm?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Will somebody go ahead and chase that Floridian back?
All is quiet in Florida since he left.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

This means I can't sit up all night on Skype:r, gonna have to get my dead ass up and drive in the morn.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Will somebody go ahead and chase that Floridian back?
> All is quiet in Florida since he left.


aw you miss me.................................:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

floydp said:


> This means I can't sit up all night on Skype:r, gonna have to get my dead ass up and drive in the morn.


What time you thinking Frank?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

still HERF'n......................having smokes & rum


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> still HERF'n......................having smokes & rum


Still there? :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What..............no pics or anything.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish I was able to join you. I just returned home from DC. However, I am flying out to Newport News VA Sunday night for a week. :cb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

OK.who is coming here to herf today?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

count me in :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> count me in :ss


Dam !

You guys are ready early............oh yeah !!

Have fun.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> count me in :ss





RPB67 said:


> Dam !
> 
> You guys are ready early............oh yeah !!
> 
> Have fun.


oh yeah forgot................I'm already here at Dave's smoke lounge


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> oh yeah forgot................I'm already here at Dave's smoke lounge


No smiling this early..........:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> OK.who is coming here to herf today?


me me me me. well just one of me and 40 wings :chk:chk:chk

Should be there about 12.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I'm on the way Dave!


Excellent Rich :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Excellent Rich :tu


kool..........C-ya soon


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

You partying bastages!!!

Have fun guys!


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> OK.who is coming here to herf today?


Me? Miss an opportunity to herf with Dave & Co? I'll be there, stogies at the ready!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I've got my inhaler - so I'm good to go - :ss


Donna and I should be there later - maybe around 3 or so. Not sure what time just yet.


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Excellent Rich :tu





RGD said:


> I've got my inhaler - so I'm good to go - :ss
> 
> Donna and I should be there later - maybe around 3 or so. Not sure what time just yet.
> 
> Ron


 C-ya then


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

SO !

What happened................Do we have pics ???

Any smiles....:r:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> SO !
> 
> What happened................Do we have pics ???
> 
> Any smiles....:r:chk


Yes and yes


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

68TriShield said:


> Yes and yes


Hold the smiling ones for ransom.

They got to be worth something. :ss


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

Rumor has it some jerk from Delaware crashed the herf?!? :ss


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Here are just a few pictures I was able to take -

But, Alex - so glad that I was able to make it over and meet you. Big ole thanks for "The Sauce" and smokes!

Frank and Anita - seems like I already knew both of you for years so it was such a pleasure to meet and talk with you two!

Eric and Dave - as always great to see you. And Dave and Celeste are always the best hosts ever.

And Ted - I know you were not there - but don't you ever wash that dog? Good thing we had the lightning, thunder and massive downpour to clean him off - LOL

(Just joking . . . maybe)









Our hosts!









Anita, Mrs. RGD and Frank discussing nuclear fusion.









Dave and Alex to the right.









Daves smoking T-shirt.









Rebel relaxing by the fan after playing fetch for the 2273 time in the 102 degree heat. Crazy dog.

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I agree Ron,Ted could have at least washed his puppy before he asked Mack to look after him...
















:r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres my pics...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=101726


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those hot wings look HOT !!!

Man it looks hot but who cares. Good friends, good cigars and dirty dogs...:r what more could you ask for.

Dave.....your dog looked the smartest closest to the fan. Thats a good pic.

Alex, you couldn't  just once. :tu for keeping consistent bro. Man those wings look good. :chk

Looks like another good one Dave !


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Looks like ya'll had a good time!!!!:tu It has been quiet down this way 4 sure, since Alex left.LOL!!!!:ss


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

Looks as if I missed a HOT herf! Got to smoke one with my brother and visit with family. Thanks for cleaning my pup, looks as if he had a blast too!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Almost forgot. Here are a couple shots of the pre herf we did on Friday.

Alex checking the current threads. That is Sarge in the background. He was recruited by Alex and should be a member soon.









Alex and Tim









Wildhogs Club Stogie Style

Ted and Sarge









Alex and Tim


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

OK I'm back in FL after a 13 hour drive (map quest says 14)........unpacking and relaxing B4 going back to work tomorrow

had a great time seeing old friends and making new ones

more to post later........................


----------



## Tim D. (Apr 6, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> OK I'm back in FL after a 13 hour drive (map quest says 14)........unpacking and relaxing B4 going back to work tomorrow
> 
> had a great time seeing old friends and making new ones
> 
> more to post later........................


snkbyt,

It was a blast meeting you bro. Thanks for the stogies, rum, and WINGS! I will try my best to be at the herf in Fla. in Feb. so I can return the favor.

Tim D.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

had a great time while HERF'n in the Urbana area................met some great BOTL and did a little CS recruiting while at the B&M.

will post pics of the gatherings both from the B&M and Trishields


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Hey Alex,

You are putting on some serious herfin miles and giving Booker a run.

I can't help but notice that yellow herfador in some of the pics and was wondering which model it is? I'm looking to upsize my 10 ct, and that one looks like a worthy candidate, and could probably double as a personal flotation device for the cruises I like taking.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> You are putting on some serious herfin miles and giving Booker a run.
> 
> I can't help but notice that yellow herfador in some of the pics and was wondering which model it is? I'm looking to upsize my 10 ct, and that one looks like a worthy candidate, and could probably double as a personal flotation device for the cruises I like taking.


that box has almost as many HERF miles on it as I do


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

this is what a real smile from a snake looks like (thanks to one of my grandsons)


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

snkbyt said:


> this is what a real smile from a snake looks like (thanks to one of my grandsons)


The grandson does have a great smile.....now you on the other hand. :r

I knew you were a closet smiler.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ok............the pics are on photo bucket (forgot to do this on Tue)

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MD Vacation HERF/

also on a sub folder are to of my grandsons pics

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/MD road trip 8_07/


----------



## akatora (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the pics Alex!  Looks like you had a great time bro.


----------

